
Who's responsible for being “on-call”? - wslh
https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/52gnni/whos_responsible_for_being_oncall/
======
warrenm
Thankfully, I haven't been in an on-call rotation since I was in Tier-2
support back at Opsware/HP

In my observational experience at various customer sites, though, the on-call
folks are ops folks for infrastructure, and devs for application support

